# pics of the best shot you have ever made



## LittleChamp (Jun 1, 2008)

have ever made a good shot and took a pic of it if you have post it here if you havent then start doing it you brag about your pic if you want to or talk bad abot other guys shots or say who has the best shot its up to you


----------



## MOHALucan (Mar 20, 2008)

Right here. I was a little bit off of the bulls eye, but at least my bow was shooting consistently!!!!:wink: These 3 shots were at 50 yards.


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

I've had 3 robin hoods from 20 yards so far. don't know how to upload pics. Don't realy have any pics of exactly when it happened though.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

I've had about half a dozen busted nocks (robin hoods with blunts) from out to about 15 yards with my selfbows, and have gotten dead center shots from about 55 yards as well (though I'm still working on getting good groupage at that distance). I've only got a photo of one nock though.

Not here to bad mouth anyone, just proud of my accomplishments with the bows I've made. Most of this sort of shooting hasn't been done for over fifty years, and certainly not by a 16 year-old.

MOHALucan- nice shots.


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

got one on my phone but i will just tell u. one day at my dads friends house who has a 3d course there all i had were these un sighted arrows that were my dads old hunting arrows and. i was shooting at 50 yrds with them and i ended up having to stack my pins up to 70 yrds and i shot 5 of them and they were all in the 10 i was so supprized that i did that with an unsighted arrow. it isnt the most amazing but that the only one i could think of lol


----------



## LittleChamp (Jun 1, 2008)

this thread is named pics of the best shot you ever made so can we see some pics not of your shot not a story I do think that you did such thing but I want to see some pics


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

How do you take a picture of shooting a golfball out of the air when the only other person around is throwing it for you?


----------



## LittleChamp (Jun 1, 2008)

well you simple dont well look you can tell a story or take a pic i dont care just if you tell a story of a good shot please have a pic to back it up thank you


----------



## bowboy0 (May 19, 2007)

Here is my 60 yard Robinhood I also have one at 64 yards...
Jake


----------



## Mathews Hunter9 (Sep 16, 2007)

How did you get sponsored by so many people Bowboy.


----------



## bowboy0 (May 19, 2007)

Mathews Hunter9 said:


> How did you get sponsored by so many people Bowboy.


Hard work and dedication... I shoot anywere from 2-5 hours a day and range find for 2 hours a day... Keep a good head on your shoulders and if you have a bad day remember even the best have them so no need to make it a big deal ALWAYS HAVE FUN... Show the companys you can advertise the products they sell/make... 

If there is anything else I can help you with feel free to contact me either by PM or email:[email protected]

Shoot Straight and Take Care,
Jake


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

20 yards with my #60 slefbow. the spot i was shooting at was abou ththe size of a post it note


----------



## MuzzyMarksman (Jun 16, 2007)

bowboy0 said:


> Here is my 60 yard Robinhood I also have one at 64 yards...
> Jake


nice. what bow is that?


----------



## bowboy0 (May 19, 2007)

MuzzyMarksman said:


> nice. what bow is that?


Mathews Drenalin LD.

Jake


----------



## João_Almeida (Mar 3, 2008)

no pic for now on the next 60 on 60 meters i promise


----------



## New_Archer16 (Aug 11, 2008)

The aluminum arrow was my second ever shot at 40 yards, my buddys is next, not the best shot at all, but the only one i got a pic of.....got to start taking my camera all the time :wink:


----------

